# The Most Detailed Paper Plane in the World



## HarryDean (Aug 30, 2017)

https://www.greatbigstory.com/stories/geico-paper-planes/?xrs=CNNHP


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That is an awesome build. The articulated parts are just exceptionally executed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

On one hand I admire his artistry, creativity, tenacity, and dedication. On the other hand, I think he's nuts. :grin2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

.... and single! 


But, if I was trapped on a desert island and I could only take one thing with me - he would be my #1 choice from now on! :cheers2:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> ...But, if I was trapped on a desert island and I could only take one thing with me - he would be my #1 choice from now on! :cheers2:


Oh, definitely. If you need someone who could find a way to build a cruise ship using nothing but palm fronds and seagull guano...


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

No image?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hobby Dude said:


> No image?


You have to watch the video at the top of the page that HarryDean linked to in the first post.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

I can't find it.....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

HarryDean said:


> https://www.greatbigstory.com/stories/geico-paper-planes/?xrs=CNNHP


click on the link above - takes awhile to load :cheers2:


----------

